# Biggest Red on Fly



## pitpok (Jan 29, 2008)

Here is photos from a fellow captain...Captain Willy Le
I am on the bow


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

Thats some sick photography and good work on the reds!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

awesome work dude and great pics  congrats [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

good job bro! bad a$$ shots w/ the camera too.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

My jaw literally dropped when I saw those images. I hope you send them to Fly Fishing in Saltwaters Magazine, that one pic has cover shot written all over it.


----------



## bmack (Sep 8, 2009)

Congrats on the red and nice pictures. Any tips on taking pictures like that? Lens, shutter speed, fstop, etc?


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

> Congrats on the red and nice pictures.  Any tips on taking pictures like that?  Lens, shutter speed, fstop, etc?


Good glass, plus a good understanding of Photoshop or equivalent, will produce good photos like the one's above. Learn to use the histogram feature on the display of your DSLR, that will get you started in the right direction.

Awesome photos and great catch.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice job Andrew on both the fish and pics. That's a bold move standing on the platform with an SLR around your neck. Personally, I'd love a fish like that on fly, even if there was no camera within 10 miles.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Dang! That's some fantastic fly angling and photography.  That last pic really gets the blood pumping. Congrats on the PB too.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Amazing! I am a photographic Neanderthal and those pics make an impression through my thick skull. Getting that red on a fly is really special. Usually guys fishing cracked crab in the passes catching those.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrats! That is an awesome fish. Those pics are something that you will cherish for the rest of your life.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice PIG!!!


----------



## salt_life (Apr 7, 2009)

Great pics!Thanks for the screen saver tight work!


----------



## edlive96 (Sep 14, 2009)

Woody, that's me on the Beavertail poling Andrew, sold you your Lamson, come on down to Central Florida when you get a chance


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Good work on the fish AND the Pics!!!


----------



## tommym (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice pics. nice fish.


----------

